# Root tab fertilizer deal!



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

thanks to angelfins, i was able to have API root tabs delivered to my door for the same price as buying them at big als. all i did was email them and ask if they could be sent in a bubble mailer for cheap. and they did. the way the website is set up it was calculating a parcel, but they were able to send them in a bubble mailer for cheap and refunded me the difference. plus i didnt even have to leave my couch. awesome find. if your ever running low on root tabs its an easy and quick way to get them. plus you support a great business.


----------

